# Freefalling At The Range



## pardus (Jun 7, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvQJsYnkNhA&amp;feature=related"]YouTube - Man shoots his pants off with a shotgun[/ame]


----------



## AWP (Jun 7, 2008)

This would probably be funny if I could see the video, but with YouTube being blocked it loses some of it's energy.


----------



## pardus (Jun 7, 2008)

Trust me, it's very dignified


----------



## x SF med (Jun 7, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> This would probably be funny if I could see the video, but with YouTube being blocked it loses some of it's energy.





pardus762 said:


> Trust me, it's very dignified




Yup, Free, you don't even look like a fat guy with no pants or anything in that vid.:doh:


----------



## AWP (Jun 7, 2008)

First, I am a fat guy, my pants status though varies given my diet and time of the day....

I'm a little flattered though by the attention heaped upon me by Pardus. Think about it, he has a lot going on in his life and he's taking time out of his day to look for items concerning me.

In 7-8 days he will walk down the aisle with his life partner, a truly historic day for anyone but more so for Pardus. Imagine being married along with Ellen and Portia under the sunny California sky; truly a magical moment!

Then, he's whisked away on his honeymoon to the tropical island of Cuba where he'll undergo another life "altering" moment.

I almsot feel like a bridesmaid with all of the attention placed upon me lately, but believe me I will be there in spirit for you Pardus.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 7, 2008)

Uh, Free, how can you be there in spirits - isn't it a dry (in both respects) area you are hiding in right now?


----------



## nobodythank you (Jun 7, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> First, I am a fat guy, my pants status though varies given my diet and time of the day....


LOL I think that sums alot of us up here.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 7, 2008)

LMFAO @ "Pants status"


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 7, 2008)

Whoever sends Free his next package, ensure to put in a couple new belts. 

And as for Pardus, well I'd love to come to Cuba to support you through your wedding and sex change but I don't fly well...I'll send flowers...what's your favourite flowers?  lol


----------



## pardus (Jun 7, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> ...what's your favourite flowers?  lol



Poison ivy, pick it with your teeth mofo!


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 7, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Poison ivy, pick it with your teeth mofo!



LOL, I'll just call FDT and have them mix it in with a bunch of pink pansies.


----------

